# Crow's Foot Texture Mismatch



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never seen a crows foot roller ??


The joint compound is normally rolled onto the ceiling and then a brush is used to 'stomp' the texture into the wet j/c. How thick/thin the j/c is determines how pronounced the texture is.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

It looks like it could be the Poinsettia roller that was used?
I think that the Poinsettia is a smaller design.


----------



## chuckluke (Apr 29, 2020)

I thought the poinsetta roller's were symmetrical, though? 

As far as the brush, I don't think they would be consistent enough, from what the texture looks like. Maybe I need a wider view on my image example.

Also, all of the tiny lines are perpendicular to the design, which had me thinking roller.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

How large of an area do you have to match?


----------



## chuckluke (Apr 29, 2020)

Room is 17x9 and I have about a 1/3 of the room scraped back to the drywall. Considering scraping the rest and putting up my own texture. 

At least that is my backup. 

Finding a roller that matched, would be a bit easier, even if it did take a couple of days to find one.

By the way, thanks for the help!


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

You may want to make your own roller using a latex brush on rubber like Rub-R Mold to copy the existing than glue it to a roller tube.


----------



## chuckluke (Apr 29, 2020)

I think you are probably right about making my own. How would you attach the latex, not sure where I would go about finding a blank roller? 

Anyways, with the amount I have left, I'm leaning towards more manual labor (scraping) and the sure thing vs. relying on my skill level to get the mold perfect.


----------

